# Scamp, Mingo, Tile Fish, etc. - "A" Team - Sat. Morn



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Had a full compliment of "A" Team members who were hungry for Mingo and Grouper, so launched SHUR KETCH II at SCM at day break.
Hit our Mingo hole about 0800 and the bite was on. Filled the box with 50 nice Mongos in about 2.5 hours, which was good, as the 1100 cease biting hex hit again.
Headed further out for some Scamp and Tile; hauled up a nice AJ who went back safely, along with a few Moray Eels and assorted others.

Fresh water washdown was a life savor! Getting HOT!!!!

ANOTHER GREAT DAY IN PARADISE!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

*couple more pics*

tks for listening.....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! Nice box of fish, and a great look'in moray...I've never got that close to one. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Dang that's a serious mingo haul! Nice work.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine haul !


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Fish fry for about 100 people right there.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You guys are having way to much fun! Great day, thx for sharing capt.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Beer and fish in one cooler. Love it.
Whyme


----------

